
Ask HN: Internet during PG&E outages – ideas? - einarvollset
So, PG&amp;E is cutting off my power again. And Comcast usually lasts only 30 mins after the power goes (despite me having generator power at the house).<p>I’d love to pick the community’s brain on what I should look at for backup here. Cell phone coverage is crappy on a good day, and goes away when power goes. Thinking about satellite, LOS wireless broadband - anything else I should consider?
======
micro_cam
Cell companies claim to be improving power back ups. If you aren't on verizon
now i'd try one of their hotspots (better coverage in most areas).

Are there microwave providers i your area and do you have LOS to one? I'm one
in Montana and it is great though it does go down in power outages but our
power only ever goes out for a few minutes.

~~~
einarvollset
Claim to, but lots of them seem to crap out where we are. Will check a couple
when it goes down

------
kick
Dial-up will work during a power outage, so long as you're not using VOIP.

~~~
greenyoda
It will only work as long as the phone company's backup batteries or
generators last.

And while dial-up speeds are adequate for e-mail, trying to use today's
bloated web sites over a dial-up connection could be rather frustrating.

But really, how many ISPs still support dial-up access today?

